
Microsoft - Give your products away to startups - terpua
http://www.networkworld.com/community/node/21999
======
gruseom
Microsoft does do this. You have to prove you're a real software startup and
then they give you basically everything for a nominal price. But I don't agree
that the presence or lack of such a program is the reason why most startups
don't base themselves on MS.

